

MD5 considered harmful as of today - jemmons
http://www.win.tue.nl/hashclash/rogue-ca/

======
tptacek
Much more discussion here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=414226>

and here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=414583>

~~~
sh1mmer
Right, let's please avoid the same story in triplicate ;)

